# JFrame schließen-Button deaktivieren



## das C (9. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich bei Fenstern (JFrame) die Buttons zum
minimieren, maximieren und schließen deaktivieren bzw. unsichtbar machen kann?

Viele Grüße & danke im Voraus

C


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

```
JFrame#setUndecorated(true);
```


----------



## Guest (9. Jan 2007)

Ja aber wenn ich es so mache, kann ich nicht mal das Fenster verschieben.

Ich möchte so eine Art Poup erstellen, dass nur über einen OK-Button im Fenster geschlossen werden
kann. Deswegen sollen die minimieren,maximieren und schließen buttons nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

Du kannst einen JDialog verwenden. Der hat nur einen Schließen-Button dem man die Funktion nehmen kann.
Wenn das nicht ist was du suchst, dann bleibt dir nur setUndecorated. Um Sachen wie Verschieben musst du dich dann selbst kümmern.


----------



## thE_29 (9. Jan 2007)

Nimm nen JDialog!

Der hat nur nen schließen Button 

Ansonsten musst du es selber machen, wie ich: 

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=40066

Werde das ganze wenns mal mehr fertig ist in SourceForge reinstellen..

Da kann man jeden einzelnen Button (also schließen, sticky, etc.) wegblenden oder anzeigen lassen (bei XDialog und XFrame)


----------

